# Fancy kidded!



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Monday afternoon Fancy kidded triplets! Two doelings and one buckling. First kid out is the flashy doeling with the most white. She's even got some spots! The buckling came next. He's the black and white kid with a little roaning. Last one out is a solid black doeling except for frosted ears. This was Fancy's second time and she didn't need any help. She's such a sweet doe.






















The two doelings looking at the camera.




































Fancy is my last doe for a while. Now I have to decide who stays and who goes.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

gorgeous kids esp. the flashy black and white one.


----------



## Goatlover14 (Jan 8, 2015)

Congratulations! We have a doe named Fancy too.  
I love the black and white colors.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Congratulations! They look great.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Goatlover14 said:


> Congratulations! We have a doe names Fancy too.
> I love the black and white colors.


It's funny but when I bought her I didn't think she looked fancy at all and I almost didn't buy her. But she's been such a wonderful doe. I'm so glad I did buy her. Great mom and an easy milker! What more could I ask for?!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congratulations on some really beautiful babies !!
Love love love the frosted ears  
Fancy is very pretty BTW


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Good girl Fancy ! such sweet babies


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

They are adorable kids!


----------



## DLeeB (Apr 5, 2012)

They are gorgeous!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

So how's Miss Fancy and her beautiful babies doing ?


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> So how's Miss Fancy and her beautiful babies doing ?


They are doing great! I've moved them from their kidding stall into my kid pen. Lots of stuff to climb on and better fencing to keep tiny babies in. Her kids are growing so good. Fancy makes a lot of milk!

I have to make a confession though. I never got around to dipping these kids' cords and as a result I never got a good look at their their teats and genitals. So today I was checking them over to make sure everything was correct and low and behold the buckling is not a buckling but a doeling! She has this tuft of fur that I mistook for balls! Lol! I feel so stupid but great at the same time because Fancy had triplet does! Yay! My first set of triplet does! I had named the kids Fiona (flashy doe), Frodo, and Febe (black doe) but I guess she's Froda now!

That means my buck Blackfyre bred 4 does at four months old and threw 11 kids: 7 does, 4 bucks, and 5 polled. I'm so happy with him even if he is a wild turd!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Picture update. Fancy and her girls are doing great. Kids are eating quit a bit of pasture/browse at 3 1/2 weeks old. They learn so much from mom!





























This is the little roan black with white doeling I mistook for a buckling! Lol


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Congratulations, Fancy! Job well done!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Such beautiful pictures ! I love seeing momma and babies together like this….makes me feel bad i pulled my two boys . But , they are doing well and so is momma. But , there is nothing better then watching momma and babies bond IMO. Just watching them care for them is priceless.
All your babies are looking great ! You have such a lovely herd there , and quite colorful i must say , lol….Thanks for updating us , i really enjoyed looking at all the pictures


----------

